# How is everybody recently rooting their phones?



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey all,

Has anybody rooted very recently? If yes, how so? i originally manually rooted my phone, but got a new one about a month and a half ago, when i got my new phone i used revolutionary..

my friend wants me to root his TB and when i tried revolutionary, it was giving me an invalid beta key error. I tried generating beta keys with my/his s/n, changed the hboot versions...nothing was working.

any input as to wtf i should do with be great! thanks


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I used TB Auto Root, here is a link...
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/thunderbolt-hacks/141936-auto-root-unroot-htc-thunderbolt.html

It worked well but that was back in June, you may want to double-check and make sure it is still working.


----------



## mpwt51 (Jun 10, 2011)

If you use revolutionary make sure you are using the latest version. The key generator only generates keys for the newest version.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

i just downloaded it before i tried it, still wasn't working.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

TB_Auto_Root should work with MR2 and down, flashed MR1RUU then roots.... Quick and easy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cutbait (Sep 30, 2011)

Auto root works great


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

You can still use the original root method if you want.. The only benefit of revolutionary is it flashes the the revolutionary hboot.. There is a patched hboot somewhere on this forum that you can use as well, but at least you can root and get the hboot after.. I would try and get rev working but if not the old method is still good to go!


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

I was scared way back when. But I'm happy I did the manual way instead of cheating. It was so simple. Copy paste for the win


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Revolutionary

http://revolutionary.io

Sent from Liquid Gingerbread v3.0.1 with jdkernel using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Just got my replacement TB today, used the old manual method of rooting. Simplest way to do it IMO.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Used revolutionary, quick and painless

By the power of greyskull


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

I love when people reply to threads they don't even read apparently. Revolutionary is NOT working!


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

"g00s3y said:


> Just got my replacement TB today, used the old manual method of rooting. Simplest way to do it IMO.


+1 agreed. And its cooler too

10 chats.


----------



## neutronjeff (Jul 13, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> I love when people reply to threads they don't even read apparently. Revolutionary is NOT working!


So, your new TB came with gingerbread?
--edit 
I thought that might have something to do with it, but I just checked some other Revolutionary threads and they are saying that it still works fine.

I would go back through the instructions and try again.

I would like to try it, but I don't have a PC. I'm hoping a Mac version will eventually come.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

ElectroFetish said:


> I love when people reply to threads they don't even read apparently. Revolutionary is NOT working!


Apparently not for everyone...........

By the power of greyskull


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

excaliber88 said:


> I used TB Auto Root, here is a link...
> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/thunderbolt-hacks/141936-auto-root-unroot-htc-thunderbolt.html
> 
> It worked well but that was back in June, you may want to double-check and make sure it is still working.


+1 for that. I used it in June as well and it was idiot proof!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> Apparently not for everyone...........
> 
> By the power of greyskull


This, kept telling me invalid Beta key, even though I triple checked everything and entered everything correctly. So just went back and used the simple ADB method of rooting my replacement, took 5 minutes, and worked flawlessly.


----------



## nypalm (Oct 9, 2011)

watch this. it toojk me 15 mins to root my t-bolt last week. make sure all firewalls are shut off when doing this


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

For those of you using the Revolutio root method and getting wrong key.....do it in Linux did the same to me under windows 7 64-bit. Switch to Linux and bam easyest thing ever.


----------



## DroidVicious (Jul 12, 2011)

neutronjeff said:


> So, your new TB came with gingerbread?
> --edit
> I thought that might have something to do with it, but I just checked some other Revolutionary threads and they are saying that it still works fine.
> 
> ...


Does the Linux one work in Mac?? I don't know because I haven't tried but there is a possibility that it may work in OS X if you use the Linux method!


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Turn off your firewall when using revolutionary. Just rooted my replacement with it, works flawlessly. Watch the you tube video as they touch on this point as well. good luck.

By the power of greyskull


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

The way it says to on the wiki page here


----------

